

HP EVP Todd Bradley looking to jump ship for CEO role elsewhere - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/08/22/exclusive-hp-evp-todd-bradley-looking-to-jump-ship-for-ceo-role-elsewhere/

======
raganwald
Reads like a subtle hatchet job. Here’s an article saying he’s been
interviewing for every possible job, which implies that he’s not spending a
lot of time thinking about his work, and that he doesn’t seem to be picky. It
emphasizes his failures at HP, being passed over for the CEO job and leading
the purchase of Palm (which could have been blamed on Hurd). And then it says
his demands from prospective employers are “excessive.”

Now this is public, his ability to lead within HP is very damaged, which will
probably lead to him being fired if he hasn’t already privately resigned. Now
he absolutely _has_ to go.

How very convenient for anyone within HP—a rival executive, the new CEO,
someone on the board who doesn’t like him—who wants him out.

